# Nissan OEM parts



## By Nature (Apr 30, 2002)

How come it's such PITA to request a part price from any Nissan dealership website? You have to fill out Address, Name, Phone, Vin, your family tree, submit finger prints and etc...

I realize that VIN is important for identifying the right part for you car, but how do all other vendor websites manage without any of that information?


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

Maybe Nissan wants to keep track of problem cars, other vendors son't give a shit about stuff like that.


----------



## By Nature (Apr 30, 2002)

RiceBox said:


> *Maybe Nissan wants to keep track of problem cars, other vendors son't give a shit about stuff like that. *


Yeah, but replacement part (like brake rotor) doesn't mean that there is a problem with the car... Just time to get replaced


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm just pulling stuff out of my ass, I really have no idea. Ask next time you go to the dealer.


----------



## By Nature (Apr 30, 2002)

And you call your self a Nissan driver


----------



## Nssnman (Apr 2, 2003)

They wan't to put you on there mailing list.
What do want prices on?


----------



## By Nature (Apr 30, 2002)

Just looking to compare prices of Nissan front pads and rotors for 93 nx2000 w/ABS and struts/shocks for 1998 Nissan Sentra GXE

Thanks


----------



## Nssnman (Apr 2, 2003)

By Nature said:


> *Just looking to compare prices of Nissan front pads and rotors for 93 nx2000 w/ABS and struts/shocks for 1998 Nissan Sentra GXE
> 
> Thanks  *


 I'll have to get your prices Monday.


----------



## By Nature (Apr 30, 2002)

Do you want me to email you my family picture?


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

LMAO


----------



## Nssnman (Apr 2, 2003)

Book list price.
Front pads 65.99
rotors 73.33 ea
shock/struts 79.99 ea

For proper application I need a Vin#. 
The price is the same.

Don't forget to post your thumb print.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Man, this new Nssnman sure is hardcore with his posts.


----------



## Nssnman (Apr 2, 2003)

Altim8GA said:


> *Man, this new Nssnman sure is hardcore with his posts. *


 Sounds like he's consistent.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Anything except VIN is marketing.


----------

